# Hola from snowy Wisconsin!



## Samantha_4arabs (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi! My name is Samantha, I am 13 and from wisconsin. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Horses and have 3, one poco beuno quarter horse, on arabian, and my old welsh/morgan pony. I barrel race and have tried jumping, so i might give it another shot. Hope to meet some people here that have the same interests as me, and can give me some advice!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------

